# Should off-topic boards qualify for autofeatures?



## Null (Apr 25, 2018)

The autofeature system looks as attached. The boards for inclusion was Lolcow boards that have many subjects (Lolcow + All boards in the second category) that have over 50 posts. It's been that way for a very long time, but recently I expanded it to include all Off-Topic boards and raised the post requirement to 75. The full list of options are attached.

This poll isn't binding, but I'm taking a head count. A lot of our traffic is guest traffic as well and they can't vote. If you're a particularly opinionated lurker with no account you can email me at null@kiwifarms.net.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 25, 2018)

No/exclude OT, except Articles&Happenings. I guess A&H threads have been featured manually until now?


----------



## Star Wormwood (Apr 25, 2018)

Voted for excluding the news board, I come here for my haha funnies, not faggotrons debating dead babby ethics.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 25, 2018)

Seems Ok. It's not a big aggressive change and if it relieves the admins from some of the work, welcome aboard.

Edit: I voted to exclude the news section because the discussion of those topics tend to be more scattered than other subs.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

I would tentatively say include based on how it reflects forum interest at a given time, or perhaps just give it a week or two trial run and see if it has any negative effect on discourse


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 25, 2018)

I am sick of A&H threads being featured, so I voted for Option 3.


----------



## Cato (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice to see I'm not the only one interested in lolcow content instead of The_Donald-tier political sperging.


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2018)

Cato said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one interested in lolcow content instead of The_Donald-tier political sperging.


Not our fault the UK is hell on Earth.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 25, 2018)

A&H isn't the focus of the site, but they've been dominating the Featured list recently. We don't need to know about every dead kangaroo or heroic dog that is posted about there.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

_


Null said:



			Not our fault the UK is hell on Earth.
		
Click to expand...

*insert standard California based retort*
_


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2018)

Hiragana said:


> A&H isn't the focus of the site, but they've been dominating the Featured list recently. We don't need to know about every dead kangaroo or heroic dog that is posted about there.


The issue is that the Amberlynn boards and A&H attract huge post volumes. If I included Al's board, it would be Al 100% of the time. Very infrequently do new, good lolcow threads pop up.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 25, 2018)

I voted exclude.

The precious lolcows are the main feature of this forum.  The news board should if possible be included (there will be more waffle yotube school shooters). More often than not an OT thread is "trending" because of good old shit posting.


----------



## Cato (Apr 25, 2018)

It's piss easy to low-effort rating-farm shitpost and play to the crowd in an A&H thread without even reading the article in the OP, while posting in a lolcow thread and being received halfway warmly usually requires actually gathering some context. Hence, A&H threads will usually get more replies.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmm, if A&H and subtopics are drowning original content out to that extent then I change my vote to exclude.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'd say autofeatured threads should be lolcow threads to keep things simple.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm confused by third poll option, you want to exclude all except news or exclude them all and news particularly? I assume first option, it makes sense, but the current wording is confusing.


----------



## Null (Apr 25, 2018)

I'll switch off the off-topic boards and drop the post requirement to 20 to see how that works.


----------



## Microlab (Apr 25, 2018)

ANH by nature has new and immediately active threads all the time. I think if they had autofeature, it should be if the thread has been active for like a week with 10+ pages, or something huge like that. 

...but then at that point it would be so important, it would get featured anyway, so. No.

I would like if Get That Off The Internet had autofeaturing though, I miss too many of the funniest legal threats


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 25, 2018)

The board’s full of guys that try to grind for green ratings. Which is really saying something seeing how easy it is to do it on there. It’s safe to say we should put more emphasis on the lolcows and get back to pumping high quality content.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm cool with anything but news. It's cool even when non-funny community threads are featured (or could be, like a whiskey or coffee thread or something), or lolcow threads or whatever. But news doesn't need the help. It seems to attract a lot of people already who only come for news.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 25, 2018)

Why not feature new lolcow threads to help get them started


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 25, 2018)

I think the only time an A&H thread should be featured is if it's something a lolcow did, like that incel in Canada who ran over people.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 25, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I think the only time an A&H thread should be featured is if it's something a lolcow did, like that incel in Canada who ran over people.


or something big like a shooting


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 25, 2018)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> or something big like a shooting


I mean, if a lolcow did the shooting sure


----------



## Audit (Apr 25, 2018)

The A&H board is already filled with enough politisperging and doesn't need the help by getting its threads featured. Already, we're dealing with enough low effort comments and rants in that forum and it's become like a second deep thoughts sub forum. Keep all of the other off-topic boards featured though, I do enjoy the occasional game-related thread that pops up and gets enough posts to warrant being featured. It's always nice to see stuff like the Ugandan Knuckles meme spiral out of control and laugh at the shitshow that was Mass Effect: Andromeda.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 25, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I mean, if a lolcow did the shooting sure


Pretty much all shooters tend to be lolcows


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 25, 2018)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> Pretty much all shooters tend to be lolcows



Or halal, don't you think @FuckYou ?


----------



## Luigi (Apr 25, 2018)

Lolcows should be a priority. News only if they are featured manually and are actually important (stuff that relates to us, for example. Not some britbong baby)


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 25, 2018)

If there's a big enough happening to be actually worth a featured thread, it would/should be featured manually. Autofeaturing a thread that boils down to "lol califorenglandorida" is redundant.


----------



## Super Collie (Apr 26, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> If there's a big enough happening to be actually worth a featured thread, it would/should be featured manually. Autofeaturing a thread that boils down to "lol califorenglandorida" is redundant.



This.

I was originally going to vote for option 3, but then I took a look at the boards in the off topic section and none of them are really integral to the Farms. I don't think I have ever seen a featured thread from anything other than A&H and maybe Deep Thoughts, so instead I just voted for option 2 to omit the entirety of the off topic section from the feature algorithm because it seems like the easier thing to implement.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 13, 2018)

I voted for keeping OT out of features.  Especially A&H.  Kiwi Farms isn't a fucking news aggregator and featuring threads from that board even by virtue of automatic algorithms encourages people to use the site as such.  If you're averse to seeing CNN news stories just go to Drudge Report or something for your news; you'll get better sources anyways.  

Personally I'm not too big on the auto-feature function to begin with.  Nine times out of ten a thread gets featured because most of the traffic is just soergy arguments or low-effort shitposting.  Threads should only be featured manually by staff because the actual content is particularly noteworthy in actual context of lolcows, like if Chris gets arrested again or if Flynt wins that seat in Congress.


----------



## Computery Guy (May 13, 2018)

Honestly speaking as someone who doesn't think A&H is "Hitler 2: This Time It's Slapfights"...

Yeah, no, don't feature Off-Topic. We're still a lolcow board first and foremost, News sees a lot of traffic that isn't related to that, and as far the autofeature algorithim goes the other Off-Topic boards may as well not exist altogether.


----------



## Strelok (May 13, 2018)

Offtopic may or may not be a good idea to autofeature, but A&H is a dumpster fire. It's an even more autistic version of -insert news website- comment section.

Not to mention, by virtue of being about current events, A&H would dominate the featured threads unless given some sort of different weight in the backend. Someone posts about a politician drinking a beer and it reaches 10 pages in an hour.


----------

